# 12/5/2009



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

well in the city itself we only salted a few locations mainly some of the parking garages but just to the west in the burbs it was a little better heres a couple of pics of some trucks in the yard (cell phone pics) sorry and still trying to find my digital camera :crying:


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks kinda nasty out there. We are finally supposed to get some snow tomorrow!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

you look ready to go nick. is that spreader in backwards?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I thought you guys were in for at least a few inches. We got the nice wet, icy stuff. At least we finally got out! Nice looking older Chevy.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

06HD BOSS;891004 said:


> you look ready to go nick. is that spreader in backwards?


close to being completely ready, yes... that picture was from thursday and that is the spreader im putting in my project 1994 chevy 3/4 which should be on the road for the next event 

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=88679 1994 project


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

Brian Young;891010 said:


> I thought you guys were in for at least a few inches. We got the nice wet, icy stuff. At least we finally got out! Nice looking older Chevy.


we were supposed to get 1-3 in the city but the cold air never quite made it in:realmad:20 miles west we had about 3 inches, glad you got to go out also


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I wish I could have found that 94 haha. That will keep a busy for a lil bit. Are you gonna run a salter in that also?


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

nickplowing1972;891080 said:


> we were supposed to get 1-3 in the city but the cold air never quite made it in:realmad:20 miles west we had about 3 inches, glad you got to go out also


dont feel that bad where in live in md we had 7inches where i plow we had 2 inches.. it was a bummer!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics nick...we got about 2 inches on the grass and slushy coating on the pavement. Salt kick its ass


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

tls22;891425 said:


> Nice pics nick...we got about 2 inches on the grass and slushy coating on the pavement. Salt kick its ass


thx tim 

thanks for calling me with your new cell phone number to buddy


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

nickplowing1972;891668 said:


> thx tim
> 
> thanks for calling me with your new cell phone number to buddy


I got a new number? whats was my old number?


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

erased it now  was talking with iceyy and he said u got a new one :waving:


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

Got 4" of snow on grass in Westboro and Hopkinton (MA), about 2" stuck to pavement....still made some money!!


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm surprised anything landed at all I was still cutting grass last week up here in NE Philly . I didnt think anything would land, but I was wrong.


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

*We had enough...*

Plowed and salted continuously from 1pm to 11pm. payup Had anywhere from 3-5 inches near Dulles Airport. 10 miles further east and they barely had anything!!!!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nice pics nick... maybe one of these storms well get to play tooo


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

thx dan  its comin buddy dont fret :laughing:


----------

